# A new terrarium website!



## NickBoudin (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey everyone, just wanted to invite you all to join my forums on my new website. It's all about terrariums of all kinds. 

There's a lizard section, and I know this is a tegu forum! 8) 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.totallyterrariums.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.totallyterrariums.com/</a><!-- m -->

Please register and have a look around!

Thanks so much,
Nick


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 22, 2009)

i like man i registered


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 23, 2009)

same here, good info there.


----------



## NickBoudin (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, glad you like it!


----------



## tegusaurus (May 19, 2009)

I've come across that site already. Its yours??


----------



## NickBoudin (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, it's mine. It's a little slow, but someday it'll pick up!

I've got some problems to fix still. PC has been down so nothing yet!


----------



## Mvskokee (May 19, 2009)

its a good site except it seems there has been alot of spamming


----------



## LouDog760 (May 19, 2009)

Sweet its a great idea.


----------



## NickBoudin (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, my computer crashed and I lost all my programs, it'll be a little better asap.


----------



## Dom3rd (May 23, 2009)

Its got alot of good stuff i just joined


----------



## k412 (May 23, 2009)

Me too.
Thanks Nick.
I have some better pictures of the milk frog viv now to put up.


----------

